# Combined IELTS results to get extra points



## AussieRN (Feb 25, 2016)

Good day mates! Im just wondering if I can submit 2 english results for my PR application to get extra points. Let say on my first result i only got 6.5 in writing while the listening, reading and speaking are 7 and in my 2nd results, i got 7 in writing but the rest are below 7. Can i submit two IELTS results to obtain extra points?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

AussieRN said:


> Good day mates! Im just wondering if I can submit 2 english results for my PR application to get extra points. Let say on my first result i only got 6.5 in writing while the listening, reading and speaking are 7 and in my 2nd results, i got 7 in writing but the rest are below 7. Can i submit two IELTS results to obtain extra points?


No, you cannot unfortunately. All the results must be from the one test.

www.ausvisa.net.au


----------



## AussieRN (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you for the response. Im just confused because my friend's migration agent told her that she can combine 2 IELTS results. Thank you.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I believe one of the skills assessors (I think it's Engineers Australia) will allow this for the purpose of the skills assessment. However for the visa application itself, the results must be from a single IELTS test.


----------

